# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Flexwarm, smart jacket, Guangdong Flexwarm Advanced Materials & Technology Co., Ltd., Panyu, Guangzhou, China

## Airicist

youtube.com/@flexwarm9090

facebook.com/flexwarm

twitter.com/getflexwarm

"Flexwarm, World's Smartest Jacket" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

The World's Smartest Jacket - Flexwarm

Published on Mar 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The Best Active Climate Control Heated Jacket - Flexwarm

Published on Jun 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Flexwarm - The First Active Climate Control All-Season Jacket

Published on Jul 14, 2016

----------

